# Identification of species



## Dar1stheory (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Been searching for ages for some good information on species/genus identification. I remember seeing something AGES ago on the site, that I remember being quite detailed, but can't for the life of me find it in the search menus, there are so many ID requests, but I can't find anything similar to the thread I'm thinking of...

I've found a few reasonable sites that discuss the anatomical features, and how they can be used to identify different genus/species, but usually only something specific to an individual specimen etc. 

I'm wanting to learn how to at least quickly and accurately identify a snake as pythonidae/colubridae/elapidae based on facial scales etc? (Think I've got all the pythons covered based on visual indicators anyway but out of interest would still like to know the differences in scales etc.)

Any help appreciated!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

Most good field guides have good diagrams of the different families of snakes. As for identifying different genus' and species, buy a good feild guide and read it!


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 5, 2010)

Make sure you buy one that comprehensively covers all species, not only selected few. Such field guides are useless, I consider them to be misguides. 
Also, look up the RDU: AROD > Home | ReptilesDownUnder.com


----------



## Dar1stheory (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, Waterrat that website is great thanks, the link to the scale count page was exactly the kind of thing I was looking for! 

And of both of you, Waruikazi your input would be appreciated as well, any suggestions on a good field guide? 

I've seen a very poor example of a field guide, published in the late 90's, and would definitely appreciate something a little more factual and detailed...


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 7, 2010)

I use Wilson and Swan complete guide to reptiles. Costs about $50 from most bookstores. Or i'm sure Jonno's Herp Books website will have them.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 7, 2010)

Try to avoid anything published by Steve Parish Publishing. Although the authors are often well respected herpetologists, they wrote their work under certain constraints and nearly all the guides are not comprehensive, therefore useless.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Aug 7, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I use Wilson and Swan complete guide to reptiles. Costs about $50 from most bookstores. Or i'm sure Jonno's Herp Books website will have them.


 
+1 I have this guide and it is the most comprehensive I've come across. I believe a new edition will soon be released, however this one is still fairly current.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 7, 2010)

G'day guys,

The 3rd revision of Swans book is still a few months away, but we have plenty of the second edition in stock.

Cheers


----------



## Dar1stheory (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## Dar1stheory (Aug 7, 2010)

Order is in for "Swan's" book, looking forward to reading it!


----------

